# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan-S Shipping to the USA

## Psaii

Hello,

I've just placed my order for one of these fancy scanners. I am sure this is not the place to post this thread, but I am at a bit of a loss here. Has anyone ordered the Einscan-S online and received it?, or the people that have them are so far only from the kick starter campaign. Hate to ask this here but I've sent emails, messages, called etc. without a response for 6 days now to the company directly.

I'm just excited to receive this and join into the community, discussing our trials of success.

----------


## Vera

Hi Psaii,


Two holidays in China now. Sorry that factory is off work until Oct. 8 to deal with it. Could you tell us your Email? We will send you another letter later.


Vera

----------


## Psaii

Hello Vera,

Thanks for the reply, i suppose it will take some time then for shipping updates/responses. My email - christopherjamesling@gmail.com 

Best Regards,
Psaii

----------


## 24c

Christopher,

I didn't get mine off the Kickstarter , ordered it online from the UK, and it took less than 6 weeks, 4 weeks if I remember correctly.

Cheers
Mike

----------

